

Next for Virtual Reality: Video, Without the Games - digital55
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/21/next-for-virtual-reality-video-without-the-games/?ref=technology

======
norcimo5
Porn will catapult this VR tech to the extreme.

------
XorNot
Honestly I've always thought this would be a bigger use of VR.

I mean, I would totally pay to get HD 3D surround video of say, someone
wingsuit flying.

------
tgb
How will they handle hiding the camera rig?

------
dneronique
soon, simstim, soon

